# table saw upgrade



## jack warner (Oct 15, 2010)

ok, my girlfriend/wife bought me a ryobi portible table saw yrs ago, and have not liked it from day one. it works ok for rough cutting in the field, although under powered.
im looking to get a hybrid. i dont do alot of full sheet cutting, and with all my other tools a cabinet table saw takes up to much room. ( gotta have room to park the bike ). im looking for something in the 500 to 1000 range. one of the main requirments is i want the top to be one piece, no bolt on wings

what are your thoughts?
thanx


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Still scratchin' your head jack?*

I doubt if you'll find a hybrid without "bolt on wings". It's too costly to make one piece castings of a size large enough to be useful on most table saws. I donno your objections to the wings, unless it's space, but all mine have 'em and that's just life. If you only want a dedicated "rip" saw, then cut off the right side of the fence, leave off the wing and don't rip stock over 12" wide. I don't really think a wing is a problem either on the right or left side. I suppose anything would be a step up from your saw.:laughing: A mobile base will solve some of your space issues and the saw can be used as a table when not used as a saw, hence the term "table saw" 
An aluminum table top like on the Bosch 4100 and 4000 job site saws is fine but magnets don't stick to aluminum for those newfangled mag hold downs and such. They both have the slide out right side extension which allows a 24" rip and take up a minimum footprint. I have the older moldel Craftsman cast iron 22124 Hybrid saw with left and right side wings and it's great! A mobile base is all I added and that's it. The newer one is marble topped. I like marble for cemeteries and countertops not power tools, myself. :blink: bill


----------



## jack warner (Oct 15, 2010)

i was thinking that a one pc steel would last longer, with minimal chances of getting bent.
i have been looking at the craftsman 22116. im tired of using my compound chop saw for dado's


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Cast iron not steel*

Cast iron won't bend, it just cracks, never has it happened in 60 years on a table saw top. They don't make steel table saw tops to my knowledge, just steel extension wings.
To make dadoes many folks here use a router with a guide bushing in a jig like this from cabinetman: http://www.woodworkstuff.net/CabManRteDadoJig.html
:thumbsup: bill


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

Dumb question here...

Although I'm not a fan of granite... Are the tables on the granite top saws big enough for what you want? I don't think that the Ridgid is available any more but the Steel City may be. 

I went from a Jet contractor model to a UniSaw and didn't notice any difference is floor space used. HOWEVER both were allocated a fixed position in the garage, err. shop.


----------



## jack warner (Oct 15, 2010)

i do the router but is mush easier with the table saw


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

jack warner said:


> im tired of using my compound chop saw for dado's



How do you do that?












 





.
.


----------



## jack warner (Oct 15, 2010)

i have a dewalt compound miter slider. you just set the depth and cut it out. it the board is wider than 12" then turn it around. clean up with a router plane, or with router and a cleanout bit


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

woodnthings said:


> To make dadoes many folks here use a router with a guide bushing in a jig like this from cabinetman: http://www.woodworkstuff.net/CabManRteDadoJig.html
> :thumbsup: bill



Actually, with the jig, the router base is used as the edge guide. No guide bushings are needed.












 





.
.


----------



## jack warner (Oct 15, 2010)

doint dado's with a router in hard wood dulls the bits fast and there not cheap. i use a clamp on straight edge, but thats not a sure thing. if you hit a knot it may bounce you off line. just easier with table saw. i also use my router table, but were back to the bit think


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*damn wrong again.....*



cabinetman said:


> Actually, with the jig, the router base is used as the edge guide. *No guide bushings are needed.*]
> I was combining 2 different jigs in my mind before I actually looked at yours I had seen one on U-tube ...duh  bill


----------



## jack warner (Oct 15, 2010)

i have a few plywood jigs, most of them wore out from the rollers digging in and just use.
i started making all my jigs out of taco marine lumber. its a sheet of polymer and it will last for ever.
great stuff you should check it out.


----------



## cowboy dan (Apr 11, 2010)

i had a $150 delta that served me well. i needed ear plugs. then i dropped the fence a couple times. i was always able to square it back. then it got to be a real pain. i went to hd and had a look at the rigid brand. this old guy in an orange apron told me about the lifetime warrenty. it was on sale, so i took it home.... all 350lbs if it. it has a mobil system. i have had it for 2 yrs now, and i couldn't think of a better deal. the quality is far beond what i expected. rigid knows how to make a saw, and keep tuning it simple. reg 899, sale 599. i also registered my saw online making sure to jump through all their hoops to get my lifetime warrenty. now they have a granite model. i don't think there is a benefit except that it has more in common with a cabinet saw now. the best feature is the mobil base...it rocks! 

and wouldn't you know it, my cart is blocking the base!...lol i'll see if i can find another pic.


----------



## cowboy dan (Apr 11, 2010)

here's one, it's a bit better.


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

jack warner said:


> i have a dewalt compound miter slider. you just set the depth and cut it out. it the board is wider than 12" then turn it around. clean up with a router plane, or with router and a cleanout bit


I have found that technique great for shop items. With a clean out bit in the router it is possible to do some fine work.


----------



## DerekG (Dec 28, 2009)

Grizzly's polar bear looks nice and is in your price range: http://www.grizzly.com/products/10-Hybrid-Tablesaw-with-Riving-Knife-Polar-Bear-Series/G0715P


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Jack - I can't think of a single full size saw that doesn't have bolt on wings. The better ones will be nearly seamless though. 
Grizzly has a couple of nice hybrids for < $1000...the G0715P and the G0661 both have solid cast wings, riving knives, and steel t-square fences. The G0715P has a full length enclosure, while the G0661 has a splayed leg stand. Definitely worth a look IMO.

The new Craftsman 22116 granite top hybrid from Steel City's Orion subsidiary is also worth some consideration. It has very similar guts as the former Ridgid R4511, but has a full enclosure, yoke style cabinet mounted trunnions which are easy to reach for adjustment and are massive, and it has a decent steel t-square style fence. Normal retail is pretty high, but it gets into the high $600's and low $700's on sale on occasion if you watch the deals.

If you've got 220v available, consider getting a 3hp industrial style cabinet saw. New would be over budget by a bit, but used is very doable. A cabinet saw with a standard fence takes up the same footprint as a hybrid saw, and both take up less space than a traditional contractor saw with the motor hanging out the back.


----------

